# Obese Terribilis?



## hexentanz (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi All,

I have a trio of Terribilis, 2 are housed together and one is separated at the moment due to a wound that is still healing. Out of the two housed together I am worried one may be obese, I know these guys can be quite large frogs, but the throat sag is what is concerning me. 

Usually I feed all frogs 3 times weekly, but recently because I am worried about weight I switched these guys to once a week for this weeks schedule to see if it would help. 

They are still pretty young, I would say around 8-9 months now.

Could someone with Terribilis chime in with how often they are feeding and how much?

I usually give them either, hydei, houseflies, crickets (pinhead), bean beetles.


----------



## Alpha Pro Breeders (Oct 13, 2008)

I usually feed mine every day, every once in a while skipping a day. I have 5 orange and 5 mints about 8 - 9 months old in separate tanks. I think they both would continuously eat if I let them, so I monitor the amount of food I feed them. If I notice them getting plump like your I'll scale back the food a little.


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

doesnt look like anythings wrong to me, id say it's a male, my males let that sack under their throat sag just like urs is doing


----------



## hexentanz (Sep 18, 2008)

RedEyeTroyFrog said:


> doesnt look like anythings wrong to me, id say it's a male, my males let that sack under their throat sag just like urs is doing



Ahhhh *whew* that is a relief. I was starting to get a little confused. It did not seem like I was overfeeding. I was starting to think it maybe ate something in the tank. hahaha

Oh. I never did add the amounts I feed when i do feed them.

If I am feeding Bean Beetles I will add about 20, on cricket day 14, on housefly day 8, and on fruitfly days 20.


----------

